# Conde Nast includes DVC resorts in top 75



## abcmanzer (Oct 21, 2008)

Saw my Harborside resort was listed in the top 10 Atlantic Ocean Resorts - but was pleased to see 2 DVC resorts in the American list.

http://www.concierge.com/images/cnt/articles/november08/readers_choice/RCAResorts.pdf


#47 - Animal Kingdom Lodge

#69 - Boardwalk Inn


----------



## JAKEANDERIC (Oct 22, 2008)

Interesting that they would put the Boardwalk and not the Beach Club.  They have the same location with regards to proximity to Epcot,  and they are both, I believe, the same great quality.  IMO, the Beach Club even has an edge over Boardwalk because it has Stormalong Bay. Just my .02.  Janis


----------



## WDWLVR (Oct 22, 2008)

abcmanzer said:


> Saw my Harborside resort was listed in the top 10 Atlantic Ocean Resorts - but was pleased to see 2 DVC resorts in the American list.
> 
> http://www.concierge.com/images/cnt/articles/november08/readers_choice/RCAResorts.pdf
> 
> ...




While both of those have DVC resorts attached to them neither of them is a DVC resort.  They are both Deluxe resorts in the WDW system.


----------



## abcmanzer (Oct 24, 2008)

WDWLVR said:


> While both of those have DVC resorts attached to them neither of them is a DVC resort.  They are both Deluxe resorts in the WDW system.



Point taken - but having a "timeshare" unit attached to a highly rated resort hotel still must count for something.


----------

